# An update on me



## ABaillie (Jan 10, 2008)

So I know I haven't posted in a week or so, I've just been busy







. Have had a pretty good week actually, I started walking/jogging again, and lemme tell you, jogging in -30c weather on ice covered sidewalks...not the best time to start it back up, but gotta start sometime.Since the doctor upped my dosage of Zoloft, my mindset has become a bit better, I don't dwell on the negative as much and my daily mindset is pretty stable. My IBS symptoms have improved as well, I haven't had any of the severe cramping I had in the last month, just a minor bloating feeling now and than. (Though even as I write this, I did get a pretty bad touch of reflux.)Just want to say thank you to everyone who has put up with my ramblings, SueV, Cherrie, Overitnow, Cookies4Marilyn and anyone else I've forgotten.


----------



## Tallgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

Glad to hear you are doing OK - long may it continue!







All the best.Tallgirl.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

Well its my absolute pleasure Andrew and I'm so pleased things are looking brighter for you - see it just took some time - but thats a really good sign - and no reason why things shouldn't continue to seem better. Just to give you some encouragement - we are facing some pretty hairy stuff in our family right now re my husband's health and though of course I'm beside myself with worry and concern for him - I'm certainly not depressed - so now reason now why you shouldn't continue upwards and onwards and long may it continue. Thanks so much for keeping us up to speed - stay in touch please.Sue


----------



## ABaillie (Jan 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear that your hubs' health is not good Sue, hope he gets over whatever is ailing him. And wouldn't you know it, I report I've been feeling better, and immediately get a small bout of D lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks Andrew - I'll keep you posted.Stick with this medication - sounds as if this might be the one for you - hope your D has calmed down abit now (sorry but I cannot spell that word).Sue xx


----------



## ABaillie (Jan 10, 2008)

Gonna keep on the meds. It seems life wants me out of the house more often now as I came downstairs today, and my pc wouldn't turn on. (Currently on my brothers, which has a Dorito chip for a CPU....) And my stomach has calmed down a bit, still a little funky but I think its cause I abused my diet a little.


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

First of all, it's good that you are seeking some help. Zoloft usually is the first anti-depressant people will try, but it might be right for you. It even sounds like you're feeling better already. Keep on it!Jogging in this ####? I don't know about Brampton, but our sidewalks are 5" tall banks of old snow and ice! You're brave, haha!


----------



## ABaillie (Jan 10, 2008)

Zoloft is my....12th anti-depressant I've tried now. I hope it keeps up.And who said anything about sidewalks, I just jog on the side of the road, and just around my block a few times.


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh geesh, is it really?? Don't worry, I've had to switch my prescription every year, and even though I was just prescribed a new dosage just over a week ago, I don't feel like it's doing anything.Haha, tis true! Plowers here didn't plow the roads right... I've been driving while joggers are on the side of the road, but you got to get into the opposite lane to pass them because the roads aren't wide enough. Not good for anybody..


----------



## Poo Pea 2 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey AB,Just wanted to say im really happy to hear things are going better for you. I read through my old post and saw the thread you had kinda started from there and my heart went out to you. Im really happy for your turn around. Remember this moment so if you ever feel bad again, you can remember that you have been there once before and got out of it so you can do it again.Hope it continues to get better and better for you..... as they say "the sky is the limit" hehehePoo Pea (((hugs)))


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey you Mr Andrew - I've just read the "rider" line - if anyone's interested - course we boggin' are kiddo - you should know that by now!!!!!Sue


----------



## ABaillie (Jan 10, 2008)

Thankfully I don't go jogging on any main roads, and if I do see a car coming behind me, I usually hop up onto the snowbank and wait for them to pass.And to SueV on your post....in the words of Peter Griffin, "Um.....what?"


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

Well you'd put something along the lines "if anyone's interested" - under "An update on me" - I was merely saying - yes, of course we are interested - thats why we've posted and responded to you. Sorry - its hard understanding me sometimes - I struggle myself!!!Sue


----------



## ABaillie (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm sure its not your fault I'm slow lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Not at all hun - my family can't understand half of what I'm babbling on about - never a worry - but seriously , we are always interested and concerned how you are going on.Sue


----------



## ABaillie (Jan 10, 2008)

I feel for ya, my family can be the same way with me. And I didn't even know I babble!


----------

